# 22" LM today



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I got a big fat LM today on a storm swimbait. Thought I cast and pulled it out of some weeds, but think I pulled it out of its mouth, then it bit back. Didn't fight hard till it got about 7 ft. from shore, and then went crazy. Only fish I got, but well worth it!!!!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Toad! Nice fish!


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

nice fish,,you had better luck than me i went out and didnt get a bite


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

very nice catch!!!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice Job man,slippy gets a piggy


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Awesome fish.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

wowzer thats a nice fish, congrats


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Good looking bass!! Keep working on those greenies,swims just flat out work!!


----------



## J.BARR (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful fish


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Holy toad!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

22"'s of green beauty!!  Way to go!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Terrific Bass!  Pretty big feet too


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i cant believe he is wearing shorts. it looks like summer out there but it is kind of chilly.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I am pulling my pant leg up to show size next to the boot, they are actually jeans. It was pretty cold and windy. It is only a size 11 boot but thanks for the compliment on the feet!!!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i thought about that after i posted. it looked like you have them long jean shorts on. nice fish slippy.


----------



## crazyekickinit (Feb 19, 2011)

Is that an Eagle Claw 6'6" rod? If so, proof you don't need a fancy schmancy rod to catch the big one.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice fish Steve!:B


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice bass.


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Great fish


----------



## TDFleischer (Apr 5, 2010)

Great fish!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

That..is..awesome!!


----------



## fishgig (Mar 14, 2010)

Hog 4 sure!!!


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

whoa! niiiiiice


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome fish!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

good one slippy :B she's been munching for sure!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Way to go Slippy! It's a giant!!!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice ankle!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Great fish. Big belly. They are definitely feeding...somewhere.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Congrats on the bass - Looks like she was full of eggs.


----------



## TwinCityFishing (Mar 29, 2011)

That is a monster. I have cabin fever and found this site to fill my void until the ice clears here in Minnesota.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Another lunker for slippy! Didn't have "Bass Pro Shop" tattooed inside its mouth, did it?

andesangler


----------



## Ferg11 (May 20, 2010)

nice fish!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

nice fish slippy


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

a kid i met while fishing caught a 20" LMB with a blind eye.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

pretty impressive that a kid with a blind eye is out there bassin it up!


----------

